# wierd law



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

i just found out that this year here where i am huntin squirrel not allowed.
i think it is very weird


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah all the squirrels had a petition against hunting them signed


----------

